# Pre para bajo onboard



## ova38 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hola a todos: Es la primera vez que escribo (soy nuevito en el foro pero antiguo en la vida). Hace muuuchos años supe armar algunas cosas pero después deje de hacerlas aunque siempre me gustó la electrónica. Ahora tengo un hijo bajista y me apura con las cosas que necesita.
En concreto necesito armar un pre para colocar en el bajo, y buscando y recordando algunas cosas diseñé uno que no sé si funcionará bien, por lo que lo subo aquí para que me lo critiquen, lo corrijan, en fin, que me ayuden. Desde ya, les agradezco todo lo que digan.
Saludos cordiales a todos.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 27, 2009)

Hola Ova, bienvenido al foro.

Mirando por arriba el circuito, me surgen dos dudas y dos sugerencias.

Duda1: ¿El 072 camina con +-4,5V?

Sugerencia1: Leé los datos de consumo del TL062. Es el gurrumín de la familia, más ruidoso que el 072, aunque perfectamente aceptable para aplicaciones de audio, y está pensado para este tipo de cosas. Consume una nada, una batería le dura toda la vida y de yapa trabaja hasta con +-2V.

Sugerencia2: Poner una resistencia entre el primer operacional y el segundo (entre 3k3 y 10k anda cualquier cosa) y ver que la onda no alcance nunca mucho más de 2V RMS, porque con esas tensiones de alimentación y el 072 vas a vértelas negras (al datasheet me remito).

Duda2: El segundo operacional está configurado como un seguidor de voltaje (un buffer de salida) con una resistencia de 10k en el medio. ¿Para qué está ahí?. Sacala o ponele otra a tierra para tener una cierta ganancia. Si la sacás ya tenés la que necesitás para poner entre los operacionales

Saludos


----------



## ova38 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hola Cacho:
Gracias por los aportes.
Elegí el 072 justamente por el ruido y porque en una guitarra funciona con esa tensión a pesar de lo que dice el datasheet. Sin embargo lo voy a tener en cuenta ya que no sé si en un bajo la tensión generada no es mayor que en una guitarra. Pensaba poner el op en un zócalo para poder probar distintos tipos. 
Lo de la resistencia entre los op me parece bien lo que decís, sacaría la del segundo op y me inclinaría por no poner ninguna más.
Datos que no tiene nada que ver. Soy nacido en Punta Alta y estudié en la UTN de Bahía Blanca, aunque ahora estoy viviendo en Pehuajó, así que conozco la zona donde estás.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Sep 27, 2009)

Adelante entonces con el bichito y contá cómo funciona con los distintos integrados. Siempre está bueno saber esas cosas.

Saludos de un platense vivendo por "casi" en tus pagos.


----------



## mbuttarelli (Sep 28, 2009)

se que es algo tarde para responder quiza... pero fijate en esta pagina.... www.construyasuvideorockola.com en la parte de proyectos... tienen un circuito de bajo electrico... con el pcb (ojo si usas el metodo de la plancha tenes que dar vuelta el pcb...) es decir el pcb está espejado.... (cuando vayas a hacer una plaqueta con el metodo de la plancha.. asegurate que las pistas esten en el mismo sentido que irian los componentes... para que cuando hagas la transferencia te quede recien ahi espejadas las pistas... y puedas soldar correctamente... sino vas a tener que soldar los componentes del mismo lado que las pistas...( una cag...a total)


----------



## ova38 (Sep 28, 2009)

Gracias por la sugerencia. Estuve mirando en el sitio que me dijiste, pero son todos pre para cabezales o equipos grandes y lo que yo pretendo hacer es uno que esté dentro del mismo bajo para tener el control sin necesidad de un amplificador muy sofisticado.
Lo que sí me interesaría es si hay algún programa para diseñar el pcb, ya que en eso no tengo ninguna experiencia y quisiera aprender (nunca es tarde). Si sabés de alguno te lo agradecería.

Cordiales saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 28, 2009)

Yo uso el EAGLE, es muy bueno.

El más difundido es el PCB Wizard, pero me resulta bastante limitado. No lo recomendaría más que para principiantes haciendo las primeras armas en diseños (sé que hay mucha gente que lo usa y no critico su elección, que quede claro).
Tenés el Multisim, que sé que tiene una extensión para diseñar PCBs, y el Proteus (mismo caso que el anterior).

La gran ventaja de estos últimos tres es que tienen un simulador además (yo uso el Multisim).

Otra opción, gratuita en este caso, es el KiCad. Potente, pero con una interfaz que inicialmente es difícil de dominar (la del EAGLE también requiere experiencia).

Buscá el que más te guste y adelante con el PCB.

Saludos


----------



## ova38 (Sep 30, 2009)

Hola:
Me parece que el Proteus lo tiene un amigo. voy a pedirle que me enseñe a usarlo.
Después que haga el pcb les cuento. (si es que me sale )

Saludos


----------

